# From Boulder, Colorado



## pizzuti (Jul 20, 2007)

To introduce myself...

I'm in Boulder, Colorado. I used to catch and raise praying mantids as a kid (_M. religiosa_) and bring them to school. I don't think I've ever come across anything but the European variety here, but I've found _S. carolina_ on trips in New Mexico and California. After a 6-year break from raising insects, I caught a mantid this summer (a female _M. religiosa_, brown) and am raising it, and have become interested in mantids again.

I don't know the names of anything I used to observe raising mantids in middle school but I've been browsing this forum and am glad to see that other people have observed the same things (i.e. that they don't eat for a few days before moulting, that their wings will harden improperly if there isn't space, that you can keep the female from cannibalizing the male if you supply her with crickets while they're mating, etc... .) I'm interested in working with some different varieties, especially if I can get them on a different cycle that allows me to keep them in the winter when all the local species are dead.


----------



## Rick (Jul 20, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## bubforever (Jul 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Asa (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi! You can buy lots of other species here!


----------



## pizzuti (Jul 20, 2007)

Maybe soon, but I'll start with easy ones and work my way up.

I've heard that _M. religiosa_ eggs need to be kept cold for a few months (a simulated winter) then warmed before they'll hatch...

how about Chinese mantids? Can I get an egg sac that I don't have to wait until spring for?


----------



## Asa (Jul 20, 2007)

I really hate taking care of European as they seem to always die on me. Chinese ooths can be bought nearly year round. They need no incubation period.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 20, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Ian (Jul 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jul 21, 2007)

Welcome! Boulder, Is a great place... beautiful too! Go there all the time


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 21, 2007)

:lol: Hello from Ohio,!


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome sorry about the late reply i just got home.


----------

